# Muskies on Clearfork



## woodworker2001 (Jan 23, 2006)

Alright it is time for a yound inexperienced muskie fisherman to tap into the wisedom of this site.  I am just getting into muskie fishing and now that I have a new lund this year I am looking to hit clearfork res. a few times this year. I know that Muskie are the fish of a 1000 casts, but I would like to get that number down a little. I have really very little knowledge on fishing for these fish, but have hooked into some in the U.P. and that got me hooked for life. Can anyone give me some good starting points. I was at cabela's a couple months ago and picked up about 5 Mepps Muskie Killer bucktails in various colors. Where, how, and when would these produce if at all? thanks in advance for sharing your knowledge of the res and muskie fishing in general.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I am headed up there tommorow, not going for muskie, but might fish for them a bit. From the chatter that I heard at the marina, the guy I was talking to does pretty well with spinner baits, bucktails, and jointed rapalas.
Hope that helps


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Didnt see any caught, and not to many trollers either.
We were fishing the bays and the spring hole and didnt see a single one.


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

what are the water temps? main lake? bays?


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

woodworker2001 said:


> Alright it is time for a yound inexperienced muskie fisherman to tap into the wisedom of this site.  I am just getting into muskie fishing and now that I have a new lund this year I am looking to hit clearfork res. a few times this year. I know that Muskie are the fish of a 1000 casts, but I would like to get that number down a little. I have really very little knowledge on fishing for these fish, but have hooked into some in the U.P. and that got me hooked for life. Can anyone give me some good starting points. I was at cabela's a couple months ago and picked up about 5 Mepps Muskie Killer bucktails in various colors. Where, how, and when would these produce if at all? thanks in advance for sharing your knowledge of the res and muskie fishing in general.


muskie.outdoorsfirst.com


----------



## woodworker2001 (Jan 23, 2006)

it was about 60 degrees in the lake. some of the weed beds were begining to form in areas.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Woodworker, one of the easiest ways to catch musky is to troll for them with big crankbaits such as: Rapala Super Shad Rap, Lil Ernie, Bagleys Monster Shad or Bucher Raider. All of these will catch fish. One of the keys to trolling for musky is to target deep water structure such as flats, points, old roadbeds or humps and change speeds often. Also, if you have a partner and fish 2 rods apiece then you should run the outside baits about 50 to 60 yards back and the inside lines much shorter, in the prop wash in fact(maybe 15 to 20 yards) behind the boat. You'll hook up with plenty of toothy critters. These tactics are hot from about 1st week of June through end of July. Now, this time of year is not my prime time for them and casting with spinners and/or bucktails in the shallows likely would be more productive. I am not proficient with these techniques yet. Good luck!

CG


----------

